# Skeen 6.0 oder Slide 6.0



## Mo182 (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne mit dem MTB-fahren anfangen und stehe zwischen der Entscheidung: 

Skeen 6.0 oder Slide ED 140 6.0 

Beide kosten 1399

Leider kann ich mein späteres Einsatzgebiet noch nicht wirklich festlegen. Nur soviel, dass ich fast ausschließlich im Wald unterwegs sein werde.

Welches der beiden Bikes würdet ihr denn einem Anfänger empfehlen?


----------



## kevinphillip (18. Februar 2011)

Skeen weniger federweg  spotliche sitzposition ist mehr ein marathon race fully,das slide mehr. federweg neutrale sitzposition und eigentlich vom einsatzbereich flexibel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenji94 (18. Februar 2011)

Warum denn ein Radon?!  Nimm doch lieber ein MTB von Canyon. Die Räumen bei allen Tests immer die allervordersten Plätze ab!


----------



## Mo182 (18. Februar 2011)

Also ich find kein Canyon für den Preis mit ähnlicher Ausstattung. Ansonsten gefallen mir die Canyon Bikes auch sehr gut.


----------



## Roingdi (19. Februar 2011)

svenji ignoriert man am besten auch einfach, da kommt eh nur heisse Luft...


----------

